# Alladin's Hot Choclate (dropped the o on purpose)



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

how old is she? she looks really downhill.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*she is half quarter horse 1/2 arabian*

she is 5 and the growned where she was standing was uneven it was not a really good place to take the pics but are barn doesnt have very even growned so yeah she is a little down hill but not much she doesnt ride down hill tho she collects up really good when i ride her. and she has a lost of muscling on her croup because i ride her twice a day. so she is a tad down him but it is most muscling.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

what breed? shes gorgeous.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*ugh still not good at this!*

























































```

```
[/url]


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

ok this is my mare juicy she just turned five she is doing great with training! I got her when she was two 1/2 and i have so far been the only one to ride and train her. She is going to be my reiner we just rescently went to a reining show and she got 2 fourth place ribbons and she was really good. i KNOW she has no mane but she didnt get the nice arabian mane gean but i am working on growing it out i was doing pleasure on her and now i have fallen in love with reining and i am so growing her mane out now


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*JUICY*



Gingerrrrr said:


> what breed? shes gorgeous.


she is 1/2 arabian 1/2 quarter horse


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is pretty, but downhill.  She might fill in a little bit more though.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Downhill and needs some muscle. But all in all she is very pretty! Love that head!


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*muscling????*

I ride that horse two times day every day and not just walking around she is thin right now but she does not need and my muscling my horse is as hard as a rock? she is the most well muscled horse i have ever met she doesnt have anything on her that giggles at all? she is thin that is it i know am being to defencive about this but she hasnt bulked up yet but she is very very tone i mean i ride her 2 times a day and work her i wear out a pair of shoes in 4 weeks? not the elluminum ones either?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe it's just that I'm used to my big butted Quarters. The one where you are looking at her butt looks the the muscle is concaved in a bit. I'm not being mean or harsh, that is just the way it looks to me.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

She seems really thin and downhill. I'd get some more food into her and that will help her fill out in her hindquarters a lot more. It looks like she toes out in the back. Definitely get some more weight on her.

She's got a lovely color.

ETA: if you are riding her that much, you need to up her calories by quite a bit. Otherwise, she's not going to have the energy to keep up.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

shes so pretty and i love her colour. shes look absolutely gorgeous under saddle. 

however she does look pretty downhill as already mentioned. there is a sticky about posting pics for critique. in this instance it would be more beneficial to provide pics where she is standing on level ground. there has to be somewhere  this is the link to the sticky http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7744

i would also suggest you keep up with upping the feed. doesnt look like it ill take much as she isnt super thin but as fehrgroundranch said there seems to be a little concavity in her hindquarters. 

but as i said, shes so pretty


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

*her weight*

She is thin right now i have her on a weight building supplement and she is getting 3 large scoops of food twice a day that are both high fat, so i am going to back off on ridding her as much or many as hard as i do so she can pick it up faster i left for a week b4 the picture was taken and for some reason when i leave my horse goes off her feed. like i went to 4-H congress in july and my trainer was taking c are of the horses while i was gone and the only way she would eat was if she ha 1/2 a scoop of really really sweet feed the good thing is she doesnt seam to be gettting hyper but you we were in a hurry to get the pics taken for a project i was ddoing it didnt matter on the confo but the grouned was slannted but in the other pic she doesnt really look down him. but she is starting to fill out she is 1/2 arabian she she doent have a but quite as big as your other quarter horses but she is 5 and i guess a slow grower at that she hasnt filled out like other horses have by now, she is out of Alladin (on her arabian side) and chocolate chip (her quarter horse side) up close she does have more mucle tone when you look at her up close.


----------



## Rubonsky (Aug 9, 2008)

Were the going under saddle photos taken the same time as the profile photos? She looks like she has more muscle mass in the under saddle photos compared to the profile photos. You can see the 1/2 arab in her conformation photos. She does look like she needs a little more weight, but Arabians do stay more "dainty" than a QH, so for her cross she doesn't look that far off. I would try her on a good hay, such as a straight alf. and try and cut down on the feed, that is a lot of feed to give to one a day. I feed a 12% protein and 11% fat feed, I know they make a 12% protein and 12% fat feed, I just switched off of it, but it works great for "harder keepers" or add in some rice bran with her feed as well. I wouldn't say she needs a lot more weight though, you can see the Arabian mix in there, so she'll probably stay closer to the Arabian build with her legs and build more on that size. The only concern I would see for reining is that you might have more of an issue getting her to sit down for your slides where she is a little down hill, and then with how her hocks are set as well as how straight she is behind, she is almost set a little to "back" for a great slider, just a thought.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

one other reason (i was looking at her this mornin) is that my fairrier hasnt been out in a while and i couldnt get the farrier to do her b4 the show so she only has sliders on her back feet no front shoes because i could get the farrier out, there is another reason she looks even more down hill


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

the pics were taken within about 2-3 days of eachother


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally, even though she has shoes on the back and not on the front, I don't think that would make that much of a difference. She still looks downhill to me.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

That wouldn't make that much of a difference. I'm not seeing the ground as being unlevel. So if you were able to put the horse on pavement or something very level (one with no question) then it'd be better to tell. The way the horse is built in the shoulders vs. the hind end, does look downhill. Not sure how much it would affect what you want to do riding-wise.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

i see but the ground it un even but i am not denying that she is down hill but she has time to even out she will hopefully be even when she is completely grown but for not she is still growning but she isnt as down hill when she is not standing there and if you look at the other pic she doesnt look quit as down hill but she is down hill but she has started to gain a little weight i am happy about that when she has all her weight back i will put new pics up for yall to see,


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

she is doing really good she has already gained some weight and is looking much much better i will put some new pics up in the next week for yall to see her when her weight is right lol


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

she is really cute.

i totally agree with everyone else & if you dont want them to tell you the truth, then you shouldnt have posted it. just remember that no matter whats said, she's still the same horse post critique as she was pre critique


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

haha i know? yeah i agree she is down hill and under weight? i never denied it? whats your point? ugh confused what ev


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

you keep coming up with excuses such as well i was gone for a week thats y she has no muscle, & shes missing 2shoes which is y she is inches downhill.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't read many replies, but in those pictures of her working, it looks like either her reins are tied to her cinch or she's wearing side reins, or something to that effect - they are too tight for a 5 year old... let her grow a neck for a while and I guarantee you'll have better results.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

Breeze poo um i didnt say that was why she didnt have muscles um, i said that was why she was thin, if you would read you would know that i agreed with her being down hill? um duh? but she didnt eat at any meal for a week and a half that is why she is skinny i was gone? i dont know why she wouldnt eat but she wouldnt eat when i wasnt there she is very attatched to me, but she has muscle i dont understand what your problem is, she is down hill, she is skinny she has a lot of muscling, why are you being so disogreeable? what is your problem? my horse is a halter horse she is a 5 year old half quarter horse at the moment she is down hill she had a growth spurt probably her last one the only reason i put these pics up was because i had to send them out for her to get a rush registration and i couldnt wait any longer found the site and just descided to put them up. stop being um.... never mind? just stop i would use big words but i am afraid you wouldnt understand...


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

... I think breezey was just making an observation. For the record, for awhile there you were making up excuses as to her being downhill, and finally when you were caught you agreed. Breezey was just voicing this observation. I really don't think she was trying to be rude and in my opinion, didn't even come off that way. I think you should try being a bit nicer


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

um, i really have agreed she was down hill, i know that i was saying the ground is uneven, only one pic. looks as bad down hill.


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

shes quite cute. Looks slightly downhill. She looks like she could use some more muscle in her hind end and over her top line, but as she's so young she could very potentially fill out anyway. A bit thin, but it sounds like your beginning to get that under control.

and this is a critique, so you should expect good and bad opinions, and just because theyre different than yours, doesn't mean that theyre wrong. And you shouldn't get frustrated with people who repeat critiques that others have said- we don't always read all the comments. You should try not to get so defensive or make as many excuses. If I were to post pics of my horse right now, i'd get comments about how she needs muscle, but i wouldnt keep getting defensive and keep saying it its because she's been off for 5 months. It is what it is, and my horse DOES need more muscle. Breezey's comments werent meant to be offensive, IMO. If you really do disagree with the poster, just disagree plainly. don't insult their intelligence, because thats incredibly juvenile and unprofessional. If all you wanted were comments on how pretty she is, you should have posted in a different area of the forum.

I'm not saying this to start trouble at all, i just think you need to realize that your going to get both negative and positive comments when posting a critique, because that's pretty much what its for. Your mare is really cute, and id like to see more recent pictures when you have them.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

sorry yall are right my mom has been on my case and she has been making me mad and have just been trying to pick a fight i guess, i am so so so sorry you guys. I am sorry i know yall are right sorry i have been in a very poor mood lately sorry about that


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

don't worry about it, it happens. i hope whatevers going on for you gets better


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks everything is so screwed up right now but thank you i really am sorry


----------

